# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  oz & nz visa

## Atravel

Hey All,   Does anyone if it's possible to get a WHV for Oz for a yr and also for NZ for a yr? To be used consecutively... if it's possible or if after using the Oz WHV I would have to return home before applying for an NZ whv?   Might be a strange one but any answers are greatly appreciated!

----------

